# New species of Taipan found



## Serious D (Apr 12, 2008)

*just came acros this on the net, thought some of you might enjoy a read.*



*Mystery Western Australian desert snake new to science
*_Friday, March 9, 2007_ 
Biologists have discovered a new species of taipan, the world's most deadly snakes, living in the central desert area of Western Australia. 







*
Lean and mean and new to science*_. Found 
in Western Australia’s remote central desert, 
“Scully” has been identified as a new species 
of Taipan, the world’s most venomous snake._Western Australian Museum herpetologist Dr Paul Doughty said the snake’s discovery was completely unexpected. “Taipans are only found in Australia and New Guinea and this is the first new species to be described in more than 125 years,” he said.
"The other two species of taipan are either on the northern and eastern coast of Australia or in the channel country of Queensland and South Australia. "Australia has the world's most deadly snakes of which taipans are the most charismatic and notorious.
"The Central Ranges Taipan, or _Oxyuranus temporalis_ is likely to be extremely venomous given its close relationship to the other two species - but we won't know just how venomous until more of them are caught and the venom tested."
Dr Doughty was working on the first scientific inventory of the animal and plant species of the remote Walter James Range region in collaboration with the South Australian Museum, the Western Australian Department of Environment and Conservation and representatives of the Ngaanyatjarra Council and traditional owners from the Tjukurla and Warakurna communities.


The team’s discovery appeared today in the international scientific journal _Zootaxa. _South Australian Museum biologist Dr Mark Hutchinson caught the snake during the biodiversity survey in October last year as it was crossing a dirt track on a sunny afternoon.
During the field trip, it was tentatively identified as a western brown snake because of the similar size and colouring.

However, several weeks later WA Museum reptile collection manager Brad Maryan noticed the now preserved snake had a large, pale head similar to the coastal taipan. “Other characteristics also pointed 
to an affinity to taipans and further laboratory analysis, including DNA tests, confirmed his hunch and we knew we had a new species of taipan, unknown to science,” Dr Hutchinson said. No other Central Desert Taipans have yet been caught and the single snake, held at the WA Museum, is a female which the team nicknamed "Scully" after the character from the hit television series _X-Files_.
“Scully” is an immature snake, about a metre long, which means scientists don’t yet know the adult 
size of the species, however some taipans can reach lengths of about three metres, Apart from some 
mammal fur in its stomach, very little is known about the species - including its ecology, behaviour 
and reproduction.
The scientists said the biodiversity survey of the Walter James Range in Western Australia will provide 
baseline information needed to manage central Australia’s diminishing wildlife.
The range is on the border of WA, South Australia and the Northern Territory, about 200kms northwest 
of Uluru.
"Many of these species of wildlife have cultural importance to the Ngaanyatjarra people and biodiversity 
surveys to the arid heart of Australian are critically needed,” Dr Doughty said.








_*Portrait: *Possibly a new addition to Australia’s 
“most deadly” list. Image courtesy the 
WA Museum and Claire_​

“Scully” is an immature snake, about a metre long, which means scientists don’t yet know the adult size of the species, however some taipans can reach lengths of about three metres, 
Apart from some mammal fur in its stomach, very little is known about the species - including its ecology, behaviour and reproduction.
The scientists said the biodiversity survey of the Walter James Range in Western Australia will provide baseline information needed to manage central Australia’s diminishing wildlife.
The range is on the border of WA, South Australia and the Northern Territory, about 200kms northwest of Uluru.
"Many of these species of wildlife have cultural importance to the Ngaanyatjarra people and biodiversity surveys to the arid heart of Australian are critically needed,” Dr Doughty said.
"The central deserts and ranges are among the most biologically unknown 
regions of the continent - if a large, active snake such as the Central Ranges Taipan has not been discovered until now, who knows what the next biological survey to the region will uncover?"
The Australian Government Department of the Environment and Water Resources provided seed funding of $50,000 for the inventory, which will provide key information needed to manage the threatened wildlife of central Australia. The data will be collated into the Australian Government’s Australian National Heritage Assessment Tool (ANHAT), crucial in assisting the Government assess Australia’s most significant places for possible inclusion in the Natural Heritage List.


----------



## Oliver Dodds (Apr 26, 2008)

A very interesting read, thanks for this!


----------



## kenneally1 (Feb 17, 2009)

interesting read, though they say preserved, yet they dont say how it died, or what of.......or, am i being naive, and they killed it to study it better.


----------



## Bobby D (Sep 30, 2008)

quality mate!! Good read!!


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

kenneally1 said:


> interesting read, though they say preserved, yet they dont say how it died, or what of.......or, am i being naive, and they killed it to study it better.


I would take a guess at the latter


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

really good article m8:2thumb:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

My guess is it was killed in the "interests of science"................what a kick in the bo**ocks if it turned out to be the only one............."hey look ,a previously unknown snake, let's kill it"


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Interesting read. I wouldent use the would charismatic to describe a Taipan though! :lol2:


----------



## kenneally1 (Feb 17, 2009)

stuartdouglas said:


> My guess is it was killed in the "interests of science"................what a kick in the bo**ocks if it turned out to be the only one............."hey look ,a previously unknown snake, let's kill it"


 
tbh, thats what i was thinking, what if they dont find another,,,,,,why couldnt thay have let it live out its natural life and then preserve it......though as said before i'm probablly being naive!


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

kenneally1 said:


> tbh, thats what i was thinking, what if they dont find another,,,,,,why couldnt thay have let it live out its natural life and then preserve it......though as said before i'm probablly being naive!



I would hope they would just use the one above for comparing with other possible members of the new species. What seems stupid to me is the fact that the specimen was collected and preserved as a king brown, not a new species. Does a catalogue of species really have to exist with a preserved representative from each area they exist? 

My mate was in Madagascar and he managed to find a very rare leaf nosed snake which was killed for taxonomic reasons. This taxonomy 'race to make a name for your self' which exists in science is a pile of crap. Why people cant just be happy with the diversity without having to 'out do' on another in this field of biology is beyond me. More attention should be put on conservation.


----------



## Serious D (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm glad you all enjoyed reading as much as i did, I'v been trying to find more info on this species but cant find any thing else, but i have sent an email to the museam where it is kept, asking for info and has any others been found, will be intresting to see what they write back if they write back.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Gaboon said:


> I would hope they would just use the one above for comparing with other possible members of the new species. What seems stupid to me is the fact that the specimen was collected and preserved as a king brown, not a new species. Does a catalogue of species really have to exist with a preserved representative from each area they exist?
> 
> My mate was in Madagascar and he managed to find a very rare leaf nosed snake which was killed for taxonomic reasons. This taxonomy 'race to make a name for your self' which exists in science is a pile of crap. Why people cant just be happy with the diversity without having to 'out do' on another in this field of biology is beyond me. More attention should be put on conservation.


Your right it is a shame

However im sure it is a competitive line of work & word would get out quickly, if they don't act someone else will & take from them not just credit but probably funding for future research etc


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Owzy said:


> Your right it is a shame
> 
> However im sure it is a competitive line of work & word would get out quickly, if they don't act someone else will & take from them not just credit but probably funding for future research etc


Good point. Didnt look at it that way. Still, not the best scenario but if it pays...


----------



## Elapidae (Jul 7, 2010)

If my memory serves me correct there is now 3 live specimens in captivity and another 1 preserved.

I found this thread while trying to see if any of these snakes were being offered for sale, as they have been advertised in the USA for $30'000 for a pair. given the use of a museum photograph for advertisement and the rarity of these in captivity it would seem to be a hoax or con, though they are listed as sold.

It surprises me that most of you have commented negatively towards the preservation of what turned out to be the holotype for a previously unknown species. It is an essential measure in further understanding these snakes and their natural history. In a country that has such huge diversity in it's herpefauna, where would we be with out these specimens and the study that they enable? Where would we be as reptile keepers?

To suggest that this was an exercise in big noting oneself is naive to say the least, particularly as the snake was first thought to be a Western Brown (Not a King Brown).

This is the first new Taipan species to be described in 125 years to think that we are still finding animals that are new to science after all these years is exciting. If it wasn't for the first specimen the work that has been done and is continuing to be carried out would not be possible.

If it was the only one left alive it's days were numbered anyway.

Regards 
Steve


----------

